# Email notifications



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2013)

Suddenly I'm not getting my email notifications for new posts. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2013)

Not me. In fact I had almost 30 when I signed on today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Suddenly I'm not getting my email notifications for new posts. Is anyone else having this problem?



Have you emptied your cache lately?  I reported this problem to the Mods.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have you emptied your cache lately?  I reported this problem to the Mods.


What cache?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 9, 2013)

taxlady said:


> What cache?



Tools > Options > Network


----------



## taxlady (Dec 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tools > Options > Network


The cache in my browser, FF? How would that stop me getting email from DC?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 9, 2013)

Dunno just flailing around trying to help.  Like I said I reported it directly to the Mod team.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 9, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Suddenly I'm not getting my email notifications for new posts. Is anyone else having this problem?


 
Sometimes I get an email, sometimes I don't. And occasionally when I get a notification, I'll go to the thread and find a couple of replies that I never got notification for. One of the mysteries of cyber space.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 9, 2013)

On some other forums I'm on, you get a notification for the first reply, but not for additional ones. On DC I get a notification for each replying post.  If 5 people post, I get 5 notifications.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 9, 2013)

It sounds like there is no consistency for some reason.  

I get email notifications, but only for the first response.  

I have noticed that I don't always get notifications either.

I've been in my CP and don't see anything about how many notifications, just whether you want them and instantly or later.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 9, 2013)

Check your spam folder.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 9, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Check your spam folder.



Looks like that is where mine were going.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 9, 2013)

I never find anything from DC in my spam folder.

I know that if I don't log out I continue to get notifications, but once I am logged out it is only notification for the first response.  Maybe that would be considered normal for this forum.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 9, 2013)

Everything from DC goes in my Spam folder.  I never log out of DC.  If I do accidentally, I can never remember my password.  I guess that's why I get so many notifications.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 9, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Everything from DC goes in my Spam folder.  I never log out of DC.  If I do accidentally, I can never remember my password.  I guess that's why I get so many notifications.



You can turn off the notifications in your UserCP.

Depending on your email provider we can be penalized for this so it would be great if you would sort that out.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 9, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Check your spam folder.


One of the first things I did. No DC email in my spam folder.

BTW, my notifications are coming in now. Thank you. First one is from 08h22 today.

I usually get an email for each new reply in the threads to which I am subscribed. Sometimes the system waits until I have looked at a thread. There is a line in each email, "There may also be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again."


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2013)

I never use notifications.  Don't need all the email traffic.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 9, 2013)

I asked admin/moderators that question about a month ago. I was told to look in my Spam. Lo and behold----- there they were! I had to add the email addy to my Contacts. 

The strange thing is----- even though it's often recommended that you put the email addy of a site in your Contacts in order to receive messages from that site------ I've never done that before for any site! And I would always get the emails.

But evidently DC takes that SERIOUSLY! LOL 
Try putting their email addy in your contacts and see if it helps. It did for me. Mostly, but not always. LOL

There's still a glitch the works, I guess, witness what MrsLMB and others have said.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 9, 2013)

cave76 said:


> I asked admin/moderators that question about a month ago. I was told to look in my Spam. Lo and behold----- there they were! I had to add the email addy to my Contacts.
> 
> The strange thing is----- even though it's often recommended that you put the email addy of a site in your Contacts in order to receive messages from that site------ I've never done that before for any site! And I would always get the emails.
> 
> ...


How is that supposed to help, since my DC emails arrive correctly, when they arrive. They were not in my spam folder. I always check my spam folder if an email I'm expecting doesn't show up. And as I mentioned, they are arriving correctly now.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 9, 2013)

taxlady said:


> How is that supposed to help, since my DC emails arrive correctly, when they arrive. They were not in my spam folder. I always check my spam folder if an email I'm expecting doesn't show up. And as I mentioned, they are arriving correctly now.



I said that what was happened to ME not to everyone. And a suggestion that people who didn't receive notification (and wanted them) to try that. 

Obviously it doesn't apply to you.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 10, 2013)

cave76 said:


> But evidently DC takes that SERIOUSLY! LOL



It would have to do with your email server.  Not us.  We don't check that sort of thing.



taxlady said:


> How is that supposed to help, since my DC emails arrive correctly, when they arrive. They were not in my spam folder. I always check my spam folder if an email I'm expecting doesn't show up. And as I mentioned, they are arriving correctly now.



You may wish to check upstream from you.  With your provider.  

Be aware that settings change overtime and what used to work might stop working as filters and such change, and change with no notice to you.

I do know we are sending out a TON of email.  If there is a problem on our end we get lots and lots of complaints.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 10, 2013)

cave76 said:


> Try putting their email addy in your contacts and see if it helps. It did for me. Mostly, but not always. LOL
> 
> There's still a glitch the works, I guess, witness what MrsLMB and others have said.



I have my email set up to only accept mail from names I specify.  All others go into Spam.  Then, every day I go through my Spam, read my replies from DC and any other emails I want, then delete the Spam folder.  I do that so I don't get so much junk in my regular email and it is easier to delete the whole spam folder than to delete individual emails.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 10, 2013)

I use Gmail and Chrome with Windows7.  I'm not saying they're the best in the world but it does take care of spam quite efficiently on it's own.

I rarely get Spam in my Inbox.

On the few times I do I just click the icon marked 'this is spam' above the message.

Of course there are always a few dedicated sites that will get through---- even those I've asked to remove me from their mailing list!

But by and large I have almost no spam sent to my Inbox. I'm sure different browsers, email types, OSs, preferences etc. will react differently. That's the 'beauty' of the Internet. 

The thing with DS (when the notifications were going to my Spam folder) was easily fixed by just adding DS to my contact. 

Funny thing, though---- when I first joined DS I was getting notifications in my Inbox. Then that stopped. I guess how 'things' operate at sites are constantly changing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 10, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I have my email set up to only accept mail from names I specify.  All others go into Spam.  Then, every day I go through my Spam, read my replies from DC and any other emails I want, then delete the Spam folder.  I do that so I don't get so much junk in my regular email and it is easier to delete the whole spam folder than to delete individual emails.



You can set up a DC folder and create a rule specifying that email from DC goes there. I know it's a bit of a hassle to check another folder, but as Frank said earlier, DC can be penalized for emails from them being classified as spam.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 10, 2013)

Note: Of course people know that I meant DC NOT DS in my last post. Sigh.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 10, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> You can set up a DC folder and create a rule specifying that email from DC goes there. I know it's a bit of a hassle to check another folder, but as Frank said earlier, DC can be penalized for emails from them being classified as spam.




It's not a hassle for me.  I check several folders on 3 emails a couple times a day.  I am retired and have nothing else to do anyway.  LOL

So I have the new folder set up, but I'm having trouble creating the rule.  So far it looks like I would have to create a rule for every topic in the forum.  I'll play with it and figure it out.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess I'm odd man out.  All my incoming mail goes to my INBOX.  I read and deal with it all in one place and move on.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I guess I'm odd man out.  All my incoming mail goes to my INBOX.  I read and deal with it all in one place and move on.




I used to be like that too, Andy, but I started getting so much Spam in there that I decided to set it up so just my email from friends and relatives goes into the inbox and the rest just went to spam.  I didn't have to go through it and delete each spam email individually.  I would just quickly scan the spam folder to make sure nothing important went there and then delete the whole folder.  When I signed up to DC I noticed they were going in Spam and  were not in with my regular emails and liked that.  I was not aware until now that DC was penalized for it.


----------



## menumaker (Dec 10, 2013)

I have noticed that I am not getting the usual responses to threads that I usually do. When i get back to a thread I notice that there have been posts but i had not known about them................any ideas please?


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 10, 2013)

OK, I think I have the rule set up.  I will come back later to see if it's working.  Now it's time to watch my soaps.  What a life!!


----------



## cave76 (Dec 10, 2013)

@menumaker

Have you read all the posts before yours? There might be a solution for your particular problem in them. (There are 3 pages)


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I used to be like that too, Andy, but I started getting so much Spam in there that I decided to set it up so just my email from friends and relatives goes into the inbox and the rest just went to spam.  I didn't have to go through it and delete each spam email individually.  I would just quickly scan the spam folder to make sure nothing important went there and then delete the whole folder.  When I signed up to DC I noticed they were going in Spam and  were not in with my regular emails and liked that.  I was not aware until now that DC was penalized for it.



I have spam filter set to prevent spam form hitting my inbox.  I rarely get spam now.  I check my ISP mailbox as well as my local spam folder and there's seldom anything there either.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2013)

Because my email is used for business, I check my spam folder several times a day. I use Gmail. If something is in spam that shouldn't be, I mark it "not spam", because Gmail's spam filter learns from that. It also learns from marking something "spam" instead of just deleting it.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 10, 2013)

taxlady said:
"It also learns from marking something "spam" instead of just deleting it."

That's why l like Gmail. It almost reads your mind. Almost. I guess that can have a down side too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I never use notifications.  *Don't need all the email traffic.*


^This^ 




Andy M. said:


> I guess I'm odd man out.  All my incoming mail goes to my INBOX.  I read and deal with it all in one place and move on.


I don't use folders for incoming mail, just for what I've read and need to save to reference later.  Yahoo does a pretty good job of sending Spam to a separate spam folder automatically, then deletes messages when they've aged a week.  I used to check my Spam folder religiously, but after seeing only offers to reduce my interest rates (um, no loans here) or to make a certain part of my anatomy larger (people, you're aiming for the wrong half of the body!) I rarely give it a look.  Hope I haven't missed out on that opportunity to deposit one million dollars from a long-lost relative in Nigeria...


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 11, 2013)

Knowing how bad I am when it comes to computer issues, I am proud to say that I fixed the dilemma with my rule not working to put DC notifications in the Discuss Cooking folder.  The reason the rule wouldn't work is because they were not going into my inbox but into my spam folder.  I added the "support@discusscooking.com" email into my contacts and now it recognizes them and sends them to my Discuss Cooking folder.  I am thrilled!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 11, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Knowing how bad I am when it comes to computer issues, I am proud to say that I fixed the dilemma with my rule not working to put DC notifications in the Discuss Cooking folder.  The reason the rule wouldn't work is because they were not going into my inbox but into my spam folder.  I added the "support@discusscooking.com" email into my contacts and now it recognizes them and sends them to my Discuss Cooking folder.  I am thrilled!


w00t!


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm seeing that the best part of all is that it shows me if there are messages in there before I even click on the folder.  In the Spam folder I had to go into it to see if there were messages.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I'm seeing that the best part of all is that it shows me if there are messages in there before I even click on the folder.  In the Spam folder I had to go into it to see if there were messages.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 12, 2013)

Fantastic and thanks for sticking it out and getting it sorted.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't "subscribe" to email notifications.  That would get old in a hurry.


----------

